# ICD 10 Code for Induced Abortion w/o complications



## Kristined (Feb 28, 2014)

I am working on our ICD-10 conversion and I am trying to find an ICD-10 CM equivalent for ICD-9 code 779.6 _Termination of Pregnancy (Fetus) (induced abortion, termination of pregnancy)_ I am able to locate an approximate code which is O04.8 (4th) however this has language that includes the words ?_with other and unspecified complications?. _Does anyone know if we are to use this code even if no complications are present? Thank you in advance. -Kristine


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 28, 2014)

The 779.6 code is for the fetus and the O04.8- code is for the mother.  ou are comparing apples to oranges.  You cannot code the mom with the 779.6 code.
If this is an encounter for elective termination the you need to use Z33.2 the ICD-9 would be 635.91 or 635.92


----------

